# Nosema c...what do we know



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Nosema c...what the _______do we know*

Simply,

I had a yard this year with 250-300 spores per veiwing in Sept 1 .I feed a high quality sub for two month (sept-oct) oct 25th I came up with 50 or less per veiwing. Now that were in late Nov the bees avg 12-15 frames and have 4-5 frames of brood on. I have not feed fum in years and every time we have a bad drought I get the sub on.

Feeding sub is not the same as a good pollen flow.

Hope this helps, good luck.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Re: Nosema c...what the _______do we know*

Last years' Honey Producers convention in Fresno, Marla Spivak gave a talk on preliminary results of a study showing that feeding pollen sub was the most effective method of reducing spore counts when compared to controls and feeding fumagillin.

I am real concerned about comb contamination as I now have a mountain of empty equipment I am going to try to fill next spring.


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Nosema c...what the _______do we know*

my basic understanding of the nosema c problem is much as simplyhoney lines out.

it should be pointed out that even very dated information tell us that nosema c acted much quicker than nosema a. same era information and somewhat connecting the dots between what simplyhoney suggest and keith reports, in experimental trial (they dosed the hives with the pathogen) with even a small honey flow the pathogens would just disapper.

question to keith..
does sub equate to pollen substitute + feed or + some small flow???

imho....for the large scale folks with problems irradiation is the way to go.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: Nosema c...what the _______do we know*

Are the good results reported of pollen flows/sub and honey flows diminishing Nosema C related to the honey/pollen/sub ie better nutrition or the increased brood production? Fine line I know, but...?
Sheri


----------



## pahvantpiper (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: Nosema c...what the _______do we know*

"imho....for the large scale folks with problems irradiation is the way to go."

I know a beekeeper here in Utah that rented an ozone generator and treated all his euqipment with great results. It doen't touch AFB, but cleans up about everything else including chemical contamination.


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Nosema c...what the _______do we know*

If memory serves me right there was a fellow here who was working on one. They had overcome some major obstacle that now allowed them to make portable models. Portable meaning it would fit on the deck of a one ton as opposed to fit in your suitcase. I have not heard anything else since then. Apparently they would be reasonably priced. Anybody remember or whatever happened to the plan?

Jean-Marc


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Nosema c...what the _______do we know*

I think??? one of the carolinas has an irradiation chamber. seems like it was government surplus. use for a nominal fee, but you had to take your equipment to some central location. seems like that was the story?? also good for afb suspects... a better alternative to the match perhaps? 

oh my, all that wasted government tax money so poorly spent (place your favorite funny face here).

I would like to hear more from pahvanpiper about the ozone generator and of course what it was suppose to do?


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Here's some data that I have collected:
http://www.ars.usda.gov/research/projects/projects.htm?accn_no=415067

Objective: 
To field test, and demonstrate to Florida honey beekeepers, the use of ozone as a fumigant for decontaminating stored comb and hive materials from pesticides, insect pests, and diseases. 

Approach: 
Spores of Ascosphaera apis (the cause of chalkbrood in honey bees) and Paenibacillus larvae (the cause of foulbrood) will be exposed to different rates of ozone (0.5, 1 and 1.5 mg/kg) for different time periods (24, 48, 36, and 72 hours), and under different temperature and humidity conditions. The primary purpose of these experiments is to determine whether sterilization conditions can reasonably be reached by beekeepers in on-farm fumigation chambers during different times of the year, and in different parts of the country. 

Good Reading,opcorn:
Ernie


----------



## simplyhoney (Sep 14, 2004)

Keith,
I fed pure pollen (from a reliable source) mixed into patties with honey. I fed three of these 3/4 lb patties about 12 days apart this fall. I did this since, like Sheri and John, we had a very sub-par year and I noticed that the pollen stores around the brood chamber were low. The bees ate them quite readily. I also fed 3 gallons of beet sugar syrup prior to "butoning them up" for winter. All were heavy and looked great 3 weeks ago. Hope your right. 

Cheers


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Simply,

What I find that appears to work is, a slow up take of pollen sub through the mid gut, maybe a pound or two a week. A fast upload may not be the best for over all health of the hive.

Just a few of my own thoughts.


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

well that was one (1) thought keith... so what was your other thought?

I still didn't get an answer to whether you fed syrup at the same time you were feeding substitute?

thanks for laying your program out for us simplyhoney... and thank you for this thread.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

tecumseh said:


> well that was one (1) thought keith... so what was your other thought?
> 
> I still didn't get an answer to whether you fed syrup at the same time you were feeding substitute?


Big T,

I feed sub by it's self most of the time unless they are really light. When I say a slow burn, I mean put in a high quality sub, maybe five to seven pounds that will last about a month, a pound or two is just not enough. I give mine two or three rounds of seven pounds which is a total of about 15-20 lbs each per hive.


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

thanks keith for the clarification.


----------

